# Algae removal chemicals cause cancer?



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

So i put in an algae chemical into my aquarium and in about 4 days i did my regular weekly aquarium cleaning. I just noticed that it said that the algae product contains chemicals known to the state of california to cause cancer. Im scared as i have put my hand in the water when cleaning it with the gravel vac. Can i still get cancer after the algae chemical has been in there for about 4 days?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't use those chemicals if I was you.


----------



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes i know i shouldn't use them and i will probably dispose of them soon, but please answer my question, am I in danger of getting cancer?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

thats interesting. Yes, i would take that with caution. Do a few water changes and stay out of it. Its interesting because transmission fluid has the same warning on it. Its usually a precaution but one you should think about.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

California is very strict on what chemicals it allows to be sold to the public. Evidently California has a different level of safety standards than our other state. I wouldn't use a chemical that California says produces cancer.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

The solution in question contains chemicals that cause cancer. These chemicals might cause cancer with repeated exposure over a period of time. The cancer causing agents are diluted down in the algae removing solution.

Adding them to your tank further dilutes these chemicals to the point of being harmless.

Just don't drink the stuff and you'll be fine.

ps. +1 on not using chemicals to rid your tank of algae.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

There are other methods of getting rid of algae. Dont feed as much, do weekly water changes, make sure your filters stay cleaned/changed, cut your lighting periods down, and get algea eating snails, fish, and shrimp. Also, dont get plants with algae clearly on them... that's where mine came from.. bah! lol


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't begin to tell you how many things I have used and still use that has that label on them. Seems like everything in CA causes cancer. ;o)

I think your fine from that aspect, but from a tank aspect, I wouldn't advise using chemicals at all other than the normal dechlorinator products like Prime.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I do not and would recommend the use of any chemicals to control algae, you can always download the MSDS the product in question for more information that the label contains.
Here is the MSDS on a commonly sold product MSDS Algae Destroyer


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

From the point of view of legislators sometimes you have to treat people like they're blockheads. Like they're going to put it in the bathtubs, like they're going to use the water from their aquariums to water their lettuce, they could decide to drink it. They put the cancer warning on so you won't drink it. If it was so cancerous one dip in the water was it for you no way they would even sell it to the public.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't bother to much I'm guessing if someone put the stuff in your tank each day and you kept your hand in the tank non-stop for a few years then you may get cancer.

I never liked any of these things for getting rid of Algae because they always had some crap load of warnings like the 1 for removing red slime tells you the red slime will be toxic etc etc.

I prefer to use a good old Tetra Stick with a razor on it.

That is unless the stuff in it is Plutonium or Uranium then you may want to go see a Doctor .


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't tell you if you are going to get cancer but I really don't think that the stuff would be legal at all if it could cause cancer that easily. House paint, food additives and perfumes have cancer causing agents in them so it's not worth getting in a panic over these things, just avoid be sensible and repeated exposure.


----------

